# Fragen zum Goldfischwachstum



## Muschel (31. Juli 2019)

Hallo,
In unserem Teich von ca. 900Lt leben ca. 30 Goldfische. Sie sind lebhaft, haben ein sehr schönes
Rot und wir haben den Eindruck, sie fühlten sich wohl. Die meisten von ihnen sind ca. 6-8 cm lang.Es wachsen auch immer wieder Junge heran.
Nun zur Frage: Gestern waren wir im Zoogeschäft und kauften ein paar Goldfische zu, Blutauffrischung...
Auf die Frage nach der Teichgrösse erzählte die Verkäuferin, dass Goldfische i.d.Regel 30 bis 40cm gross
werden. Meine Bemerkung, der Fisch passe seine Grösse der Umgebung an, verneinte sie. Wenn der Teich zu klein sei, so würden sie eingehen und das, WEIL die inneren Organe weiterwachsen würden, obschon 'der Teich zu klein sei'. Dadurch würde der Fisch 'aufgeblasen' und gehe ein.
Ich kann das fast nicht glauben und frage Euch darum hier.
>> Das ist keine Scherzfrage!!! 
Bin gespannt auf Eure Antworten. Wir sehen auch sehr selten einen toten Fisch im Teich. Das noch zur Ergänzung.
Danke und Gruss
Muschel


----------



## Skadi (31. Juli 2019)

... 30 Goldfische plus Neuzugänge in 900 l  .... 
bin gespannt auf das Donnerwetter von den Fachleuten


----------



## troll20 (31. Juli 2019)

Das ist wie 10 Bauarbeiter in einem Dixi, mmm läcker und das bis ans Lebensende. 
Okay deine Fische bekommen ab und an bestimmt etwas Frischwasser und der Filter wird bestim auch täglich gereinigt oder hat die Größe von gut 1m³.
Denn da könnte man den Fischen bestimmt auch mal was an Futter rein geben. 
Aber appetitlich und Artgerecht ist anders.
Da fällt mir immer die Aufregung zur Hamburger Miniaturenwelt ein.
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ab...iniatur-Wunderland-eskaliert.html?service=amp


----------



## Whyatt (31. Juli 2019)

Wirklich 900 Liter oder eine 0 vergessen?


----------



## Muschel (31. Juli 2019)

Also ich werde versuchen, den Teichinhalt nochmals zu berechnen. Kennt ihr grad eine gute Methode...


----------



## Whyatt (31. Juli 2019)

Kannst ja ein Foto einstellen und Länge, Breite, Durchmesser, Tiefe je nach Form angeben?


----------



## DbSam (31. Juli 2019)

Moin Muschel,

zum Wachstum schau Dich mal u.a. hier um, hier ist es gar der Mythos Nr. 1 ...
Ja, und alt werden die auch: Hier im Teich meiner Frau ist der älteste Kollege 23 Jahre alt.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. Juli 2019)

Hi Muschel,

damit das Goldfische leicht 30-40cm erreichen können hat der Zooverkäufer schon recht

jedoch ist die immer wieder zu hörende/lesende Aussage "wenn Fische Kümmerwuchs bekommen wachsen ihre inneren Organe aber ganz normal weiter und die Fische platzen dann irgendwann" ist Quark. Wächst ein Fisch wegen schlechter Umweltbedingungen net mehr richtig bleiben auch seine inneren Organe kleiner da sie dann auch weiterhin im gleichen Verhältnis wie der Körper weiterwachsen

wenn ich als Angler verbuttete __ Barsche ausweide hat ein 12-15cm Exemplar auch keine so große Leber wie ein gefangener  kapitaler 50cm Brocken

MfG Frank


----------



## Pysur (1. Aug. 2019)

Guten Morgen Muschel,

wir haben im August letzten Jahres unseren Teich neu angelegt und mein Göttergatte hat aus der Not heraus gleich zu Beginn ein paar Fische aus einem Tümpel "gerettet", der am Vertrocknen war. Mein damaliges Thema dazu : https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/rotfedern-blauorfe-oder-döbel-oder.49308/

Die Fische stellten sich unter Anderem als Rotfedern heraus, alle um die 7 - 10 cm groß. Der alte Tümpel war nicht sehr groß und völlig zugewuchert und überbevölkert.
Nun, heute sind diese Fische mindestens 20 cm groß. Unser Teich ist - nachdem nun endlich der Filter angeschlossen ist - völlig klar und wir waren überrascht, als wir die Fische wieder gesehen haben.  

LG


----------



## Muschel (1. Aug. 2019)

Hallo,
Ich habe eine falsche Zahl angegeben: der Teich hat ca. 2800Liter Inhalt.
Dann habe doch den Eindruck gekriegt, dass ihr mich nicht so recht verstanden habt.
Meine Goldfische sind ca. 4-8cm gross!! 
(Unsere Fische bewegen sich munter, haben keine Flecken und schöne Flossen, und schnappen 
nicht nach Luft an der Oberfläche. Soviel dazu.)
Frage an Euch Fachgurus: An welchen Merkmalen sehe ich, ob es den Fischen gut geht oder nicht?
Zur Illustration hier die Bilder, heute morgen geknipst. (Habe die Fische vorher nicht informiert )

Gruss Muschel
 
)


----------



## Pysur (1. Aug. 2019)

WAS?! Du hast sie einfach so fotografiert und dann auch noch öffentlich gestellt?! 

Ich finde deinen Teich sehr schön! Ich glaube, deinen Fischen gefällt es auch darin, sieht nicht aus als wären sie unglücklich.  

LG


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Aug. 2019)

Bisschen viel Fisch für ein bisschen wenig Teich....das regelt sich wenn der __ Reiher vorbeilommt.
Mach dir keinen Kopf.


----------



## Muschel (1. Aug. 2019)

Totto,
Ich glaube, (fast) jeder Teich-und Fischliebhaber macht sich 'einen Kopf', wenn er sich einen Reiherbesuch vorstelt....

Falsch. Kannst du dir vorstellen, dass ich daran gedacht habe?
Und viel Unterschlupf eingebaut habe?  Amphore, Tunnel (sieht aus wie Stonehenge, nur nicht so hoch)?
Aber meine Frage ist noch nicht beantwortet: Passen sich die Fische im Wachstum an die Umgebung an
oder nicht?
(Kommt mir diese Geschichte von K. Tucholsky in den Sinn)
Viel Spass und Gruss
Muschel


----------



## Whyatt (1. Aug. 2019)

Hi Muschel,
Das Thema wird kontrovers diskutiert...
Vielleicht magst du hier mal reinlesen
https://puregoldfish.com/stunted-growth/
Grüße


----------



## DbSam (1. Aug. 2019)

Muschel schrieb:


> Aber meine Frage ist noch nicht beantwortet



Hast Du denn das mal gelesen?

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Aug. 2019)

Muschel schrieb:


> Aber meine Frage ist noch nicht beantwortet: Passen sich die Fische im Wachstum an die Umgebung an
> oder nicht?


Nicht das ich wüsste......bleibst du Kleiner, wenn du nur Im Haus bleibst. Überleben Ja, aber kleiner bleiben nur bei Mangelernährung.


----------



## Muschel (2. Aug. 2019)

Hallo,
Ich habe nun einiges gelesen, auch oben!!, und denke die Frage ist beantwortet.
Danke vielmals für die Diskussion. 
Ich wünsche Euch allen viel Freude mit Eurem Teich und den Tieren drin und rumrum
(Wenn es mal regnet  , so erinnert Euch an meinen Lesetipp https://www.youtube.com/watch?reload=9&v=_CeuA0WBoEk

Gruss 
Muschel


----------



## jolantha (5. Aug. 2019)

Sorry falscher Fred


----------



## Muschel (5. Aug. 2019)

Jolantha,
Was meinst du damit?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Aug. 2019)

Muschel schrieb:


> Aber meine Frage ist noch nicht beantwortet: Passen sich die Fische im Wachstum an die Umgebung an
> oder nicht?
> 
> Viel Spass und Gruss
> Muschel



nein,

schlechte Lebensbedingungen (Futtermangel, schlechte Wasserbedingungen, Platzmangel, Streß) zwingen das Fische in ein biologisches Notprogramm - wodurch sie sehr klein bleiben und schon kleinwüchsig geschlechtsreif werden - damit wenigsten ein paar Tiere die schlechten Bedingungen überleben können um dann bei deutlicher Besserung der Lebensverhältnisse wieder neue Populationen mit normalem Wachstum aufbauen können

Unter Säugern kommt gelegtlich auch Kleinwuchs vor wenn sie auf Inseln mit einem beschränkten Lebensraum gefangen sind (Inselverzwergung). Eine direkte "Anpassung an den beschränkten Lebensraum" verläuft aber über viele, viele  Generationen.
Sehr bekannte "Schrumpfversionen" von Säugern sind z.B der sizilianische Zwergelefant (diese nur schafsgroßen Elefanten entwickelten sich aus Elefanten, die nach der erneuten Flutung des trockengefallenen Mittelmeeres auf Sizilien gefangen waren wärend ihre Artgenossen auf dem italienischen Festland, die späteren europäischen Waldelefanten, die Größe der heutigen afrikanischen Elefanten behielten)

oder der "Hobbit" (Homo floresensis) von der indonesischen Insel Flores, eine "modernere" Menschform von nur 1m Größe

MfG Frank


----------



## Muschel (5. Aug. 2019)

@Frank und die anderen, 
Wiederholt wird oben von engen Verhältnissen, Kleinwuchs (verkümmerung) usw. geschrieben.
1.Habt ihr den Eindruck, unser Doppel-Teich sei zu klein für 30 Goldfische?
Siehe meine Bilder vom Donnerstag 1.August 2019
2. Wiederhole meine Frage:
*"An welchen Merkmalen sehe ich, ob es den Fischen gut geht oder nicht?"
*
_Und jetzt erwarte ich eine konkrete Antwort ohne Geschichten über Elefanten usw. 
(für diese kann ich nämlich rein gar nichts, aber für meine Goldfische..)_

Sorry musste sein.
Gruss
Muschel


----------



## teichinteressent (5. Aug. 2019)

zu 1. Für 30 Fische passen die 2800 Liter. Aber, in 2 Jahren können es schon >200 sein!

Wenn die wachsen und kacken kommt der Filter (gibt es einen?) an seine Grenzen.

Ich würde ab sofort nie wieder füttern. Dann regelt die Natur selbst.
Das sehe ich bei meinem Nachbarn. Seit Jahren sehe ich nie mehr als 20 Fische.

zu 2. Man sieht eigentlich nur, wenn es ihnen garantiert nicht gut geht. Da sind z.B. die Flossen angelegt, dicker Bauch. Selbst Nachwuchs ist kein Zeichen für ein gutes Leben.

Also, man sieht nicht, daß es ihnen gut geht!
Stimmt aber das Wasser nicht, sind sie von heut auf morgen nicht mehr da, und zwar alle.

Besorgen dir einen Wassertest, Teststreifen reichen für gewöhnlich.


----------



## jolantha (6. Aug. 2019)

Muschel schrieb:


> Jolantha,
> Was meinst du damit?


Muschel, ganz einfach, ich habe geantwortet, und meinte Dich gar nicht


----------



## Muschel (6. Aug. 2019)

@jolantha,
Alles klar.
@teichinteressent, 
Ich prüfe das Wasser periodisch mit Teststreifen.

.
Danke und en guete Summer
Molch


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Aug. 2019)

Hi Muschel,

das einzigste deutlich sichtbare Anzeichen das Teiche für Fische zu klein sind ist deren eher schlechtes Wachstum. Allerdings muß man dazu das durchschnittliche "normale" Wachstum der Fischart kennen

ein __ Goldfisch erreicht im ersten Jahr von Schlupf im Mai aus dem Ei bis zum Winter 6cm
im 2. Lebensjahr erreicht er 10-12cm
im 3. Lebensjahr wird er mit 15-16cm geschlechtsreif

danach wachsen sie mit  ca. 1,5-2cm im Jahr langsamer weiter,  werden dafür aber kräftiger

meine 6 ersten Goldfische hatten, als ich sie nach 19 Jahren abgab obwohl so gut wie nie gefüttert 35-38cm und wogen um 2kg

für die normalen Teichformen der Goldfische setzt man heute Teichgrößen von min. 4m x 2m x 1m oder 10.000l bei "normalem Aufbau" an

MfG Frank


----------

